# Lovely Blue Rose Bottle stopper



## maxman400 (Jul 8, 2009)

I have a friend that goes by "Lovely Blue Rose" on the inter-net so I made this Bottle Stopper for her Birthday on August 1st. I used Alumilite to cast it, the bottom and the rose was cast with blue dye and blue glow powder. The top was cast with clear. The powder settles before the alumilite can set up so since the rose was on the bottom it glows real nice in the dark.:ghost: BOO!!
The stopper is a Gold Droplet from CSUSA.
Comments and Suggestions are always welcome.


----------



## rjwolfe3 (Jul 8, 2009)

That is gorgeous!


----------



## johnnycnc (Jul 8, 2009)

Wow! that's a beauty!!
Your friend should love this.
Very nice work.


----------



## Rollerbob (Jul 8, 2009)

Maxman, you are have'n some fum with casting aren't you? Another nice piece!!


----------



## artme (Jul 9, 2009)

Thumbs up to that. Nigh swerk!!!


----------



## maxman400 (Jul 9, 2009)

Rollerbob said:


> Maxman, you are have'n some fum with casting aren't you? Another nice piece!!


Having a blast!! I have an hour drive to and from work and no car pool, So that gives me ten hours of think time a week (I wish it was lathe time). and I owe it all to (LOML blames) the IAP members for the help you've given me.
Thanks!!!!:good:


----------



## Jim15 (Jul 9, 2009)

Great stopper.


----------



## jleiwig (Jul 9, 2009)

Great idea..it's always a paint to try and fine where you left the wine bottle when you wake up in the middle of the night!


----------



## hunter-27 (Jul 9, 2009)

very nice, good work


----------



## markgum (Jul 9, 2009)

excellant


----------



## cnirenberg (Jul 9, 2009)

maxman400 said:


> I have an hour drive to and from work and no car pool, So that gives me ten hours of think time a week (I wish it was lathe time). good:



That is a very cool idea and stopper.  I can empathize with you on the commute.  I keep a pad handy to scribble out the ideas that hit me, and try at the same time to avoid anything else that may hit me.


----------

